# 

## ogrodnki

Witajcie

Mam pytanie przymierzam się do inwestycji w mały domek 35 m2 na świeżo zakupionej działce. Jaka technologia Waszym zdaniem będzie najlepszą? W którą stronę pójść? W co zainwestować swoje środki. Proszę o Wasze rady.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## kryzys

Ja stawiałbym murowany i pewnie byłaby to silka 18cm a po wybudowaniu dopiero zgłosić docieplenie i nie tracisz za wiele z powierzchni w środku .

----------


## baczek007

> Ja stawiałbym murowany i pewnie byłaby to silka 18cm a po wybudowaniu dopiero zgłosić docieplenie i nie tracisz za wiele z powierzchni w środku .


Jeżeli sugerujesz postawić domek 35m2, potem zwiększyć pow. zabudowy przez dodanie ocieplenia, to są różne orzeczenia sądów na ten temat.
Większość zapatruje się, że jest to niezgodne z przepisami.
Życie jednak pokazuje, że można mieć to w nosie.

----------

